# LG LM V860 Schwarze streifen/Zeilen im Bild



## dragonlort (12. September 2013)

Hallo 

Also mir ist vor ein paar Tagen was am Bild von mein 55 Zoll aufgefallen und zwar sehe ich so schwarze Streifen oder Zeilen quer durch das Bild ziehen. Am meisten fällt das im ein hellen Hintergrund auf und das nervt ganz schon.

Ist da normal? Ist mir nie aufgefallen.


----------



## Anchorage (12. September 2013)

Normal ist das eigentlich nicht, wie alt ist das Model ?


----------



## dragonlort (13. September 2013)

Ein paar Monate.
Ich bin mal testweise richtig nah hin gegangen und die Streifen gehen stück über die Mitte des Bildschirms danach sehe ich keine mehr.


----------



## Anchorage (14. September 2013)

Wir nen Panelproblem sein, Streifen im Bild sind nichts anderes als die LCD,s die sich nicht richtig richten. Würde mal mit dem Händler sprechen, wird aber eigentlich ohne Probleme Getauscht .


----------



## dragonlort (14. September 2013)

Habe heute mit Saturn geredet, wird Dienstag abgeholt zur Reparatur dann sehe mal weiter


----------



## Anchorage (15. September 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Habe heute mit Saturn geredet, wird Dienstag abgeholt zur Reparatur dann sehe mal weiter



Ich denke aber das noch unter die Garantie fällt, dürfte dich eigentlich nichts kosten.


----------



## dragonlort (15. September 2013)

Warum soll es nicht unter der Garantie fallen ?


----------



## dragonlort (18. September 2013)

So Der Service war bei mir von Saturn, es wurde jetzt ein neues Panel bestellt und wird denke zwischen Freitag und Monatg bei mir zu hause eingebaut.Hoffe dann ist das problem weg


----------



## Anchorage (19. September 2013)

Freut mich ^^ dann hat sich das Problem also erledigt.


----------



## dragonlort (19. September 2013)

Warten wir es ab bis das neue Panel da ist


----------



## Anchorage (20. September 2013)

Ja ist immer so eine Sache war der Fehler eigentlich von anfang an da ? Kann sein das es ein Simpler Produktionsfehler ist wie z.b eine Schwarze Linie im Bild, hat ich in der Arbeit ständig solche Panels.


----------



## dragonlort (20. September 2013)

nein der fehler ist vor ca 2 Wochen aufgetretten, mir ist vorher nie was aufgefallen. Aber der TV hat ja auch noch starkes Clouding oder wie das heist mit den weißen Wolken im bild.


----------



## Anchorage (24. September 2013)

Hi na wie siehts den aus? Wurde das Panel schon getauscht?


----------



## dragonlort (24. September 2013)

Ja waren heute da, bis jetzt keine Streifen mehr. Wegen den clouding muss ich noch beobachten.


----------



## Anchorage (26. September 2013)

Für die Milchigen Wolken kann es  2 gründe geben, 1ie Folie die Unter dem Glas auf dem Panel selbst aufgeklebt ist hat sich abgelöst und hat Luft gezogen. 2: Und das ist die Wahrscheinlichere von beiden : Die Kristalle richten sich nicht mehr richtg auf.


----------

